# Autobracketing with a Nikon D80



## abraxas (Jun 14, 2008)

O- Hope this helps;

Press the BKT button near the lens. 

While holding it down, look in the display at the top of the camera, the number with the "F" needs to be set to "3" by turning the rear adjustment wheel with your right thumb (Sets it to 3 exposures).

Still holding down the BKT button, use your right index finger to adjust the number on the right to "1" with the front adjustment wheel.  This sets it to be a full stop between each shot.

Release BKT button.

Mount camera on tripod, expose, focus, shoot three shots, either one at a time or by holding the shutter button down.

To turn off autobracketing, hold BKT button down, use right thumb to adjust number of left of display to 0F.

That's it as simple as I can make it.  I understand how it could be confusing to you.

Have your Dad call me next week when he gets home.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 16, 2008)

O?


----------

